# Ich bin die Neue :)



## Sauerkirsche (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen... 
Ich bin neu hier im forum und muss mich erstmal einfuchsen...
Hoffe, dass ich nicht allzu viel Kritik abbekomme  bin aber für Ratschläge jederzeit dankbar, da ich mich noch zur Kategorie Anfänger zähle...
Also, werde mich jetzt mal ordentlich belesen, und später ein paar Bilder einstellen, habe nämlich Fisch-Nachwuchs und kann ihn momentan noch nicht zuordnen lg


----------



## Tanny (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo __ Sauerkirsche, 
Willkommen hier im Forum 
Da bin ich ja gespannt auf die Fotos 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Sauerkirsche (3. Juli 2014)

Danke  bin mir jetzt nur noch nicht ganz schlüssig, wo ich die Bilder poste, ob hier oder in einem anderen Thread...


----------



## Michael H (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo bei den Teich Verrückten 

Wird dir viel Spass machen hier , und Info's gibt genug hier im Forum .

Bilder sind immer gut


----------



## Sauerkirsche (3. Juli 2014)

Na gut dann lad ich jetzt mal welche hoch... das ist der Nachwuchs von dem ich sprach, auf dem Bild wo die farbigen Fische zu sehen sind, sieht man eine kleine Auswahl des gesamten besatzes. Vielleicht sind die Bilder ja auch nicht deutlich genug, aber falls es jemanden möglich ist, mir zu sagen, was das für kleine Fische sind, freue ich mich über reichlich Antworten


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2014)

Servus

Herzlich Willkommen

Die Detailbilder versprechen einen natürlichen Teich 

Bin schon auf Bilder vom ganzen Teich gespannt.


----------



## Sauerkirsche (3. Juli 2014)

Geb mir die größte Mühe, dass alles darin gesund bleibt.... Ich liebe diesen Teich und sitze jede freie Minute davor und entspanne und beobachte


----------



## Sauerkirsche (3. Juli 2014)

Hier noch ein paar, um das Gesamtbild zu verbessern


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juli 2014)

Bei deinen Jungfischen tippe ich auf Goldfische und weren deinem Stör gibt es hir bestimmt gleich mecker.


Gruß


----------



## Sauerkirsche (3. Juli 2014)

Na dann mal los... bin auch für Kritik offen...wobei ich stark davon ausgehe, dass nicht gemeckert, sondern sachlich argumentiert wird
Danke für deine Antwort...


----------



## Luuh (3. Juli 2014)

Sauerkirsche schrieb:


> Na dann mal los... bin auch für Kritik offen...wobei ich stark davon ausgehe, dass nicht gemeckert, sondern sachlich argumentiert wird
> Danke für deine Antwort...


Hallo! Dann fang ich mal an zu meckern: Bitte les dir mal gründlichst diesen Beitrag
zur artgerechten Haltung von Stören durch... https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/die-wahrheit-über-störe.32474/
Leider kann man __ Störe viel zu oft kaufen und die meisten Verkäufer sind auch nur
Tierschänder: "Jajaja, 10.000 Liter reichen für so einen locker, wollen Sie den jetzt kaufen?"

Aber damit du nicht denkst, dass ich nur so grimmig bin: 
Einen wirklich schönen Teich hast du da! Der Nachwuchs wird wahrscheinich
von den Goldis stammen, aber in dem Stadium kann man das nur sehr schlecht sagen.

Gruß


----------



## Sauerkirsche (3. Juli 2014)

Ok... Danke, dass hab ich befürchtet Das hatte ich mir leider auch erst alles nach dem Kauf dieses Tieres erlesen, darum Asche auf mein Haupt.  Als Anfänger macht man viele Fehler, und das war einer davon.  Allerdings hab ich wohl auch noch etwas polster, denn mein Teich fasst 25000 Liter... Ich bin mir bewusst, dass das keine ausrede ist, aber im moment hab ich wohl keine andere Wahl als mich bissl zu rechtfertigen und zu verteidigen   für das nicht-gemecker ein dickes Danke


----------



## Tanny (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo __ Sauerkirsche, 
 einen schönen Teich hast Du 
Zu den Fischen kann ich leider nichts sagen, denn mit Fischen
kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus (weder im Teich, noch auf dem Teller...)

Sag mal, ist das ein "Sandstrand", den Du davor angelegt hast? 
Das ist ja mal eine klasse Idee 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Sauerkirsche (3. Juli 2014)

Danke ja das ist ein kleiner Strand mit liegestühlen


----------



## Tanny (3. Juli 2014)

...da bin ich jetzt aber wirklich ein wenig neidisch 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Sauerkirsche (3. Juli 2014)

Ach Quatsch  jeder Teich ist doch auf seine Art schön, und wie ich schon erwähnte, ich sitze fast jede freie Minute da und entspanne mich, wenn es wohlig plätschert .


----------



## Sauerkirsche (14. Juli 2014)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand zu den Kollegen nochmal was sagen?  Die sind jetzt in Gegensatz zu den anderen ganz hell, teilweise ins leicht orangene übergehend... Ca 2 cm groß...


----------



## lotta (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo __ Sauerkirsche

Du wirst bei den Fischbabys wohl noch etwas mit der Bestimmung warten müssen.
In diesem Stadium, sehen sie fast alle noch gleich aus.

Bist du dir mit deinen 25000 Litern, sicher ?
Wasseruhr?
Dein Teich sieht auf den Fotos viel kleiner 
und das Wasservolumen, viel weniger aus (man kann ja nicht in die Tiefe schauen)

Aber ich finde deinen Teich sehr schön und kann verstehen, 
dass du viel Zeit dort verbringst, mir geht es mit meinem Teichlein ebenso
LG Bine


----------



## Sauerkirsche (14. Juli 2014)

Hmm... ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, hab 4 verschiedene tiefenzonen, jeweils mindestens 3 Meter breit, ohne die flacheren Ränder dazu zu rechnen, tiefste Stelle 1,70, mittlere Zone 1,30, dann nochmal ca 0,60 plus eine flachwasserzone... Alles in allem 7 Meter lang... kann auch sein, dass der Wert nicht ganz stimmt, ist wohl grob gerechnet und geschätzt, denn beim einlaufen haben wir leider die wasseruhr nicht mit einbezogen


----------



## lotta (14. Juli 2014)

4 Zonen, jeweils 3 m breit + flachere Ränder..., plus flachere Zone1,30 plus 60cm Flachwasserzone
Oh "Kirschchen"(wie heißt du denn sonst noch?)
das wäre ja schon eine Breite von 13,9 Metern (oder gar doppelt gemessen?)
Ich glaube, da kann was nicht stimmen.
Mein Teich hat ca 5,0 x 6,5m aber da ich den Teichrand nochmal angehoben habe und er nicht eckig ist, 
hat er wohl eher nur ganz knappe 30m².
siehe Bild:
      allerdings nur 1m Tiefe, aber das fast auf der gesamten Fläche

und laut Wasseruhr, 15000Liter.
Ich möchte dir ja deine Illusionen, nicht nehmen, wundere mich nur
Das soll aber deinen Teichgenuss keinesfalls schmälern
Grüße Bine


----------



## Sauerkirsche (15. Juli 2014)

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich schrieb bei allen Zonen dass sie 3 m breit sind, der ganze Teich 7m lang, und die verschiedenen tiefen. Keine 13m breit... tiefste zone 2m lang,1,7 tief,3m breit. Zweite 1,3 tief, ca 1,5 lang und genauso 3m breit, die dritte 0,6 tief, ca 1,5 lang, 3m breit, flachwasser ca 1,5 lang ,3m breit, tiefe ca 0,2... Also jede Zone 3m breit, der ganze Teich 7m lang, plus abgeflachte Ränder, die ich jetzt ausgelassen hab.  Von links nach rechts gemessen beträgt es im ganzen 4m. Müsste doch dann annähernd hinkommen.  

P.S. sorry, aber meinen Vornamen werde ich nicht nennen, denn ich finde ihn persönlich schrecklich, und das ist auch schon alles was ich dazu sage...


----------



## Sauerkirsche (15. Juli 2014)

Und wenn ich mir deine Bilder so betrachte, es mag auf meinen vielleicht täuschen, aber sie gleichen sich in etwa von der Größe her...


----------



## lotta (15. Juli 2014)

Dann nenne ich dich eben "Kirschchen"...
und das mit deinen Teichmaßen, ist schon ok.
Ich war nur etwas verwundert.

Lass dir den Genuss und die Teichfreude nicht vermiesen...

Schön, dass du hier im Forum gelandet bist.
LG Bine


----------



## Sauerkirsche (15. Juli 2014)

Nicht doch, bin doch nicht aus watte  ich bin für jede Kommunikation offen, und versuch, auch wenn es nicht gleich beim ersten mal klappt, so gut zu erklären oder beschreiben wie möglich.
Danke für deine Antworten, hab mit meinem Partner auch beschlossen, was die kleinen betrifft, einfach noch mehr Geduld zu üben  es werden nur irgendwie jeden Tag mehr, sehen halt momentan komplett anders aus, als der Nachwuchs, den wir zuerst entdeckten...


Und das mit dem Namen ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern mein eigenes, ganz alleiniges Problem


----------



## Sauerkirsche (3. Aug. 2014)

Heute konnte ich einen meiner Fischbabys keschern... Kann mir jetzt jemand sagen, worum es sich hierbei handelt?


----------



## Sauerkirsche (3. Aug. 2014)

Hier nochmal ein anderes Bild...  Vielen dank und liebe grüße


----------



## Sauerkirsche (4. Aug. 2014)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee?


----------



## paulo (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo "Kirschchen" 
Bei deinem Nachwuchs tippe ich mal ganz stark auf __ Goldfisch.
Anhand der Schuppen an der Seitenlinie (ca. 29 hab ich gezählt) ist es auf jeden Fall eine Giebelform, vermutlich also ein Goldfisch in Wildfärbung.
Es ist immer sehr spannend zu beobachten wie sich die kleinen später verfärben; was aber nicht passieren muss!
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass mir dein Teich sehr gut gefällt


----------



## Sauerkirsche (5. Aug. 2014)

Danke  der Teich ist auch mein Wohlfühloase  echt ein goldi? Oh Schreck, und das sind soooo viele, und die sind so schnell so groß geworden...


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2014)

Schnell verschenken 
oder beim Fischhändler fragen, ob er Junge nimmt.
Die wird er aber eher erst im kommenden Frühjahr nehmen, noch sind sie zu klein.

Ich darf meine immer dort hinbringen (bekomme nix dafür, 
aber ich habe sie dann aus meinem Teich raus)
Viel Glück
Bine


----------



## Sauerkirsche (5. Aug. 2014)

Danke


----------



## paulo (5. Aug. 2014)

@lotta: da hast du aber echt Glück, dass die dir so einfach abgenommen werden, das wäre hier bei unseren "Fischhändlern" undenkbar. 

@Sauerkirsche: Was mich nur wundert, die Fische in deinem Teich sehen viel kleiner aus, als der in deiner Hand?!
Ist das im Teich schon der zweite Nachwuchs oder täuscht das??


----------



## Sauerkirsche (5. Aug. 2014)

Nein, der auf der Hand ist derselbe wie am Teichrand...  Ich sag mal, dass sind die teenies, dann haben wir noch Kids und auch noch babys... Davon sind einige schon von Anfang orange, bedeutend länglicher in der Körperform und dieselben wie in orange vertreten, auch noch in gräulich mit hellem Bauch...
Außerdem ist das ganz klar eine Männerhand


----------



## paulo (5. Aug. 2014)

Hi,
eventuell sind die "helleren" im Teich auch Blauorfen-Nachwuchs.
Man kann aber nur mutmaßen, wie Bine schon in Beitrag #18 geschrieben hat.
Lass dich einfach überraschen


----------



## Sauerkirsche (14. Aug. 2014)

So liebe Leute...  Hab da nochmal paar Bilder für euch  bei dem grossen werdet ihr sicher __ goldfisch sagen, die beiden anderen sind einmal hell orange und einmal grünlich gefärbt... Bin wie immer für eure antworten dankbar... LG


----------



## lotta (14. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Kirschchen

Der Erste ist sicher ein __ Goldfisch, die beiden anderen Fische(vor allem der Letzte),
finde ich sehr interessant.
Leider kenne ich mich nur ein wenig mit Notropis Chromosomis, Goldfischen und Koi  aus.
Ich kann dir da also nicht weiterhelfen,
möchte dir aber auf jeden Fall,
zum Nachwuchs gratulieren.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Sauerkirsche (17. Aug. 2014)

Danke Bine


----------



## Sauerkirsche (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde! Hat vielleicht noch jemand ne Idee zu den beiden kleinen? Könnte das rötliche der Nachwuchs der goldrotfeder sein und das andere der der blauorfen?  
LG Dörte


----------



## Michael H (23. Aug. 2014)

Morsche

Also Rotfedern würde ich ausschliessen , damal sahen meine Rotfedern anders aus wie sie klein waren ...

Guggst du hier .....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/was-für-fische-sind-das.40412/


----------



## Sauerkirsche (25. Aug. 2014)

Ja das kann man deutlich sehen, aber es waren ja goldrotfedern gemeint... Und die sind ja in der Färbung den goldis ähnlich  was meinst du? Könnte das hinkommen?


----------



## Michael H (25. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Sorry da bin ich überfragt .......

Aber Spätestens nächstes Jahr weißte genau was das für welche sind .....


----------

